# What are your thoughts on recognizing multi-blind means?



## Underwatercuber (Nov 11, 2019)

Someone pointed out graham got a 56 official mean and I thought it was pretty cool, it led me to start thinking about officially recognizing them and I’m interested in seeing what people think about it.


----------



## M O (Nov 11, 2019)

no, too many comps have only 1 or 2 multis so getting the opportunity to get means is extremely comp-dependent


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 11, 2019)

M O said:


> no, too many comps have only 1 or 2 multis so getting the opportunity to get means is extremely comp-dependent


I would guess that competitions would be more likely to hold 3 attempts than before.

most recent numbers I could find are that in 2018 about 10% of comps with mbld had bo3, 22% bo2 and 68% Bo1.


----------



## Sowrduk (Nov 11, 2019)

It takes an hour to do a multi attempt so the organisers will not like having 3 attempts at most comps as they can add more rounds and events instead of multi when only people that are good wants 3 attempts


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 11, 2019)

Sowrduk said:


> It takes an hour to do a multi attempt so the organisers will not like having 3 attempts at most comps as they can add more rounds and events instead of multi when only people that are good wants 3 attempts


Organizers would not be required to hold 3 attempts. It’s just like how fmc currently is where organizers can hold 1,2,or 3 attempts and means are recognized.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 11, 2019)

Cross-posting from FB:

It would be very cool to see an official ranking for multiblind means, but I am afraid this will "force" organizers to schedule 3 attempts, which is a pain.

The comparison with FMC doesn't really work because:
1. Mo3 is an objectively better way than Bo1/2/3 to rank FMC at comps. For multi not really, also because luck is a negligible factor.
2. One hour of FMC takes up considerably less resources than one hour of multiblind (scrambling, judges).

If the time limit is reduced to 30 minutes or less then definitely yes


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 11, 2019)

I agree with most who are against it. As much as I love multiblind, I just don't see comps being able to do that. My country is one of them. Actually my whole continent. The amount of time needed is too long like mentioned in above posts. The amount of interest in multiblind is also very low sadly.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 11, 2019)

It would be cool to have it on a missing averages page where other BLD means used to be, but not officially.


----------

